# Striped possums...



## Rum_Kitty (Jun 14, 2009)

Anybody know anybody who's got these? I though there was a pair for sale on TSKA ages ago but never seen any for sale since and I heard they were hard to breed. I'm not planning on getting any (at least not yet :whistling2, just wondering if there were any around.


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

I know somebody who has some


----------



## Rum_Kitty (Jun 14, 2009)

Oooh...tell me more!! LOL. Can they be handled at all? What do they eat? I take it they were hard to find?


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

I really don't know *lol* Will point my friend in this direction for ya, though


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Your best bet is to join www.sugar-glider.co.uk/forum, because there is one keeper on there plus another who HAS kept them in the past


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

Lol, your good at mentioning no names Jen! LOL


----------



## Rum_Kitty (Jun 14, 2009)

Ooh, do you have them then, farmercoope?


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

I am *lol* But I figger it's up to the person who has them if they want to let everybody else know.


----------



## stacy (May 9, 2009)

stuartsrodents sell them £150


----------



## loulou (Jan 18, 2006)

who? and link?


----------



## stubeanz (Mar 28, 2007)

i think he means simonsrodents and short tailed opposums :lol2:
these are striped possums and from what ive heard there are only one pair kept privately in the Uk?...... by someone who has already posted on this thread 
stu


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

*giggles* Prolly STOs...


----------



## Rum_Kitty (Jun 14, 2009)

stacy said:


> stuartsrodents sell them £150


If only!

Also, why is everyone being cryptic. Only want to learn more about them!


----------



## glidergirl (Nov 27, 2006)

Lol, stuartsrodents made me chuckle! Can't be any worse than Simon's though can it?

There are a few people that just don't want to advertise what animals they have ... especially on here!

I've had Striped Possums in the past but sold them on recently, the problem we seem to have in captivity is that they just don't seem to live long, there seems to be something missing from the diet that no one (in the UK) can figure out. I think a few zoos have them, and I know one person managed to breed them a few years ago. The trio I sold on seem to be doing very well though so that's good news. :2thumb:. Fingers crossed they settle well and breed.

There's actually very little information about them, even in the books that cover specifically marsupials! I should know I've spent a bloody fortune on Marsupial books!!!


----------



## Rum_Kitty (Jun 14, 2009)

LOL, so I guess I'll just have to wait til the secret ingredient is discovered


----------



## stubeanz (Mar 28, 2007)

also another reason people dont like to say what they have is because in exotic pets many people have some very rare and very expensive animals. then when someone advertises an animal and tells that person where they live, for all we know they could be out looking to steal animals (and yes it happens alot especilay with birds). so stops people saying you have blah blah blah.... and then you showing them.

this made no sense lol but hopefully you catch my drift ....in the animal world people are secretive especialy exotic mammal keepers and sometimes they are right to be to: victory:
stu


----------



## stacy (May 9, 2009)

stubeanz said:


> i think he means simonsrodents and short tailed opposums :lol2:
> these are striped possums and from what ive heard there are only one pair kept privately in the Uk?...... by someone who has already posted on this thread
> stu


 not simonsrodents in surrey, , i meen stuart,s they are in alfreton the owner is stuart balf, they have striped opossums, and short tailed opposums. i have his mobile no but no other link


----------



## pgag_1_york (Mar 12, 2008)

if its the same person who posted the other day they were Virginia opossums,

and the person who owns some possums now posted pics of them on this forum! 

anyway i kept them a cpl of years ago, really nice animals mine were nice and tame


----------



## Rum_Kitty (Jun 14, 2009)

SQUEEEE!!! They are lovely, love the last pic, very curious looking lol.


----------



## pgag_1_york (Mar 12, 2008)

:lol2: thanks

and i also have a tail pic


----------



## Stuart b (Mar 23, 2008)

Loving the pic where he/she is munching on a locust!!! :2thumb:


----------

